# Is working for an Amazon DSP really that bad?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I’ve been considering it and saw an Amazon DSP in my area is doing interviews and giving offers on the spot. The pay is only $19.25 an hour but there’s a weekly attendance bonus that brings it up to around $22.25 and hour. I’ve heard all the stories about people peeing in bottles and how it’s too much work for not enough pay. Has anyone on here done it? Should I avoid it?


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

A weekly attendance bonus? That blows my mind, and not in a good way. I can see a bonus for, say, perfect attendance for perhaps a year. But getting a bonus in just a week is a sign to me that morale must likely be AWFUL.

I’ve heard and read a number of times about delivery vehicles smelling like urine.

I’ve been an Amazon Flex driver using my own vehicle for about 3 years. I prefer doing stuff like Whole Foods and Prime Now where I can earn substantial tips.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It depends, Amazon computerized their routes which allows you a set amount of time to complete. If you have a route with a stopped train, a washed out dirt road or whole country area, or just a big apartment complex where every building is gated separately, you're ratings are screwed.

Having done flex, 19.25 sounds good, but likely is based off your route pay and not total time. So if you work 10 hours and it takes you 12, you're only getting 192.50 so it's really 16$, with no breaks or benefits to speak of and a shitty app to deal with.

It's not like working a dedicated route for ups where if it's too difficult to make a delivery, you take it back the next day. You'll never have the same route twice, so it can be a ridiculously frustrating learning curve that never ends.

Not to mention the amazon app will take you to the end of a dead end street for navigation because it doesn't use Google maps. Once you put the address in a real GPS, it could be 45 minutes away, on YOUR time or YOUR ratings. Amazon is not at fault.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I did my first Flex delivery today after being activated for over two years, figured it was time. It didn't go so well but I have another one scheduled for Sunday morning at 3:30am. I would rather do this than have to work for a DSP that will require a certain amount of hours.

I applied for a DSP I think back in October. It had a $2,000 sign on. A few days later after thinking about it, I cancelled because I like to make my own hours after working at the same job for 26 years.

A few weeks after cancelling that interview appt, they sent me another offer for a sign on of $3,000. Still didn't go for it.


----------

